#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  The most-popular SERP features!

## Katren

Hey Guys!

Did you know about the most-popular SERP features? There are so many features available,If you don't know about this, No worries! you can easily get to know about it from the below snapshot.

screencapture seranking blog 16 google serp features monitor better seo 2019 06 13 09_47_47.png

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey Guys!
> 
> Did you know about the most-popular SERP features? There are so many features available,If you don't know about this, No worries! you can easily get to know about it from the below snapshot.
> 
> screencapture seranking blog 16 google serp features monitor better seo 2019 06 13 09_47_47.png


Hi Katren, Thanks for sharing this information. Can you please explain me about Local pack,AMP and Carousel Result?

----------


## Katren

> Hi Katren, Thanks for sharing this information. Can you please explain me about Local pack,AMP and Carousel Result?


Local Pack is a section of the Google's search results. when it's comes to the local pack, it shows the local business related to our query. you can easily get to know from the below snapshot.

local-pack.jpg

Do you know what are the biggest changes in Google local pack search engine results?

----------


## Bhavya

> Local Pack is a section of the Google's search results. when it's comes to the local pack, it shows the local business related to our query. you can easily get to know from the below snapshot.
> 
> local-pack.jpg


Thanks for this explanation, Katren, Now I have a clear idea about Local Pack.




> Do you know what are the biggest changes in Google local pack search engine results?


No, I don't have any idea about it, Let me learn from you katren  :Smile:

----------

